# Thoughts / Ideas for a crunching Rig please!



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 28, 2019)

Hiya!

So I am thinking of making a dedicated computer for running the WCG Client on because it's something I really enjoy (building and running it) and it's for the good of humanity. And I'm pretty excited about it so I wanna talk about it! and want peoples' ideas on what to go for. So I started doing renders too and it will help with that so basically what I was thinking was an AMD EPYC platform with a 16 or 24 core EPYC (single socket) and ECC memory.

I wanted to ask: (and opinions please)

* if it would be better off going for Threadripper instead? *

*Does TR support ECC on "mainstream" X399 motherboards?*

* Is ECC really beneficial / worth it for WCG crunching / rendering?*

I was looking at this: https://www.scan.co.uk/products/amd...z-30ghz-turbo-64mb-cache-155w-170w-cpu-retail

what do you think?

Maybe I should wait for 7nm EPYC / TR ? or even Am4. Power efficiency and all?

*Also will be on 24/7 do i have to consider "server grade" components or normal ones work fine?*

_I am open to intel suggestions but I'm fairly certain the perf/££ (really important for me) is better on AMD Zen.._

Thanks!!


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 1, 2019)

First off I'd eliminate EYPC, 24c48t sounds nice however according to many users after looking online isn't not really good for WCG at all.
Personally I'd wait for 7nm to drop and pickup a threadripper.


----------



## hat (Mar 1, 2019)

Well, if you got that kind of cash to throw at it... I'd recommend saving your money instead, but if you're really hell bent on doing this, at least stay away from actual server platforms. You definitely don't need ECC memory for WCG, either. TR should support it (and so should Ryzen), but it's just additional cost for no reason. You're fine with cheap, bog standard 8GB kits, as far as WCG goes... but I'm not sure how well cheap RAM plays with Ryzen. I remember it was terrible and almost required Samsung B-Die, then it got "better" but I dunno if you can just pop in the cheapest kit at your shop of choice and expect it to work... especially with 1st gen Ryzen chips, which is what I would recommend to remain cost effective. That R7 1700 is pretty cheap these days, and you still get 16 threads out of it.


----------



## Bones (Mar 1, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> First off I'd eliminate EYPC, 24c48t sounds nice however according to many users after looking online isn't not really good for WCG at all.
> Personally I'd wait for 7nm to drop and pickup a threadripper.



Great suggestion - I'd also wait for 7nm to come out and see how it does.
Between the potential for even better performance with 7nm vs cheaper prices for what you are thinking about now it's nothing but win if you do. If you buy now it's yours and you're kinda stuck with it...... Well, if you have deep pockets then it's not such a big deal.

That's what I do - Wait, plan it out ahead of time and once 7nm itself is out, doublecheck things and go for it.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Mar 1, 2019)

Bones said:


> Great suggestion - I'd also wait for 7nm to come out and see how it does.


According to a AMD's CES event, they had a Ryzen 5 7nm CPU outperform the 9900k slightly with much less power consumption and the same core/thread count, If they pulled that off on a mid range CPU there's undoubtedly going to be significant improvements to the TR4 lineup, and with WCG running, It can sure leave a mark on the power bill when running a processor that isn't so power efficient 

As for ECC ram, it's far more expensive and not worthwhile. ECC ram is essential to servers and other high level work where RAM errors when the system is on can't happen as it will corrupt important data, WCG will not need this type of RAM as data corruption is highly unlikely and virtually all users running WCG on techpowerup (sometimes with multiple rigs) haven't had a single issue with Non-ECC ram + WCG as far as I'm aware, RAM problems are rare anyways.


----------



## hat (Mar 1, 2019)

As far as I know, ECC RAM is mostly for guarding against the already very low probability that something weird happens to your RAM and screws something up. Kind of like UREs and hard drives. It can and does happen, but it's extremely rare... but when you're running a bunch of servers with gobs of TBs of RAM, that chance increases... and you really don't want your RAM screwing up, so you use ECC RAM.

WCG already has a kind of error correction built in. The same work units get sent out to multiple systems, and the results returned are compared for consistency. This is the "validation" process. If results are found that don't match up with all the others, those get thrown out, and the results status for that work unit will say "error" or "invalid" or something. This is most commonly caused by a problem with the work units themselves, and bad overclocks that aren't actually stable.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 1, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> View attachment 117638


IMHO, you posted this in the wrong area.  Best to post in World Community Grid (WCG)

(I don't think there's a simple answer to this question.  I would suggest figuring out what the most important function of this system would be and building it for that.)

That being said..., IIRC, only one member here has tried EPYC for WCG and it did not go well.  TR, on the other hand, once correctly configured, is a crunching beast.  I think EPYC is clocked too slow for WCG and then there's the whole memory architecture - not many want to populate the 8 channels. I'm running my Ryzen's in single channel mode and it doesn't seem to bother them. I too would suggest waiting for the 7 nm EPYC/Ryzen CPU's which we think is only a few months away.

Big question: Do you plan to run Windows or Linux?  If Windows, I would suggest going with Intel.  BUT, running MIP on Ryzen/Linux doesn't work all that well.


ArbitraryAffection said:


> Also will be on 24/7 do i have to consider "server grade" components or normal ones work fine?


Server grade is a waste of money for WCG just like ECC RAM is.  I really don't care what the motherboard is, although I love features like solid Japanese caps and "higher copper content".  If I had to go buy a motherboard for crunching right now, I'd most likely get a "CSM" unit, like the ASUS Prime B350M-A/CSM.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 1, 2019)

î this. I was writing the same but you beat me to it.


----------



## phill (Mar 1, 2019)

For me I just use whatever I have laying about, I don't tend to buy something specifically for crunching   I'd make the most of whatever you have, if you have spare cash use whatever you wish really   Intel or AMD will always give good results but as always there's always one doing a better job with one work unit than another.  

AMD will definitely be better for performance/price, just make sure that you use Linux if it's just going to be purely a crunching machine, otherwise probably Intel might be a little better..  That said, I'm definitely interested in seeing just how good Ryzen is with Linux, whatever the work unit it is that is used


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 3, 2019)

Pretty sure reading through the WCG threads here will find that you can run two Ryzen systems more efficiently than one TR system, and EPYC is even worse.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 3, 2019)

phill said:


> For me I just use whatever I have laying about, I don't tend to buy something specifically for crunching   I'd make the most of whatever you have, if you have spare cash use whatever you wish really   Intel or AMD will always give good results but as always there's always one doing a better job with one work unit than another.
> 
> AMD will definitely be better for performance/price, just make sure that you use Linux if it's just going to be purely a crunching machine, otherwise probably Intel might be a little better..  That said, I'm definitely interested in seeing just how good Ryzen is with Linux, whatever the work unit it is that is used


Stock 2700x on Linux does the same as a stock i7 4790 (4.4 GHz) on Window on all units but Zika. Here AMD/Linux beats Intel/Windows good. Zika/Linux 1700-2700x does 24-27k PPD. A mix will yield 10-15k PPD.


----------



## Boatvan (Mar 3, 2019)

Came here to warn that cheap servers on Ebay using old Xeons is enticing... I did the same thing, but know this. The output is great but at a great power and thermal cost. I can only really run my farm at full force in the winter. They gulp wattage and fart out heat. Like I said, the initial investment is cheap but boy do you pay for it later. Maybe when I get some disposable income I can upgrade to efficient systems and recycle these old beasts...


----------



## hat (Mar 3, 2019)

1366 xeons? Yeah, as the first iteration of the Core architecture we're so familiar with now, they're powerful, but power hungry and plenty hot. Especially if overclocked.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 3, 2019)

My server needs to be windows, unfortunately, since Ispy doesn't run on Linux. (otherwise it would definitely be linux).


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 3, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> My server needs to be windows, unfortunately, since Ispy doesn't run on Linux. (otherwise it would definitely be linux).


Any reason why you can't run that in a Windows VM instead? Whenever possible, you should try to crunch in Linux, even more so if you're going to have a lot of cores.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 3, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> Any reason why you can't run that in a Windows VM instead? Whenever possible, you should try to crunch in Linux, even more so if you're going to have a lot of cores.


I haven't tried it, could you possibly tell me how to, please? (also totally Linux newb here :S).


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 3, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I haven't tried it, could you possibly tell me how to, please? (also totally Linux newb here :S).


You could use VirtualBox or KVM if you install Ubuntu. KVM is a little trickier to setup, but virt-manager makes that a little easier to manage and it's the option I would pick if I were doing this. It's a little spartan, but it gets you out of the command line because working with libvirt through the CLI is painful, even for someone more experienced unless they're working with it on a very regular basis (like through their job or something.)


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Stock 2700x on Linux does the same as a stock i7 4790 (4.4 GHz) on Window on all units but Zika. Here AMD/Linux beats Intel/Windows good. Zika/Linux 1700-2700x does 24-27k PPD. A mix will yield 10-15k PPD.



And they do this with using about 150w or so??  Maybe a bit less if you tweak the settings etc...



Boatvan said:


> Came here to warn that cheap servers on Ebay using old Xeons is enticing... I did the same thing, but know this. The output is great but at a great power and thermal cost. I can only really run my farm at full force in the winter. They gulp wattage and fart out heat. Like I said, the initial investment is cheap but boy do you pay for it later. Maybe when I get some disposable income I can upgrade to efficient systems and recycle these old beasts...



I can confirm with twin L5640's in a server or two I have here, your looking at about 280w or so under load, massive noise and well a high electric bill!!  I believe they can net you around the 10k to 12k PPD if you're lucky..  I'd have to double check some results from previous testing


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 4, 2019)

phill said:


> And they do this with using about 150w or so??  Maybe a bit less if you tweak the settings etc...


@phill  Mine is 190 W with 16 thread WCG at the wall for the lot at auto (1.28-1.29 V) , so 150 W for the CPU is not much off.


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> @phill  Mine is 190 W with 16 thread WCG at the wall for the lot at auto (1.28-1.29 V) , so 150 W for the CPU is not much off.



Was thinking for the whole system to be honest, a friend of mine had an 1700X running about the 130w mark total..  I'll see if I can grab his notes from his testing but either way, 16 threads working away with everything else and only using 190w isn't shabby at all


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 4, 2019)

Bought a 1700 to run WCG 24/7  it will be stock so i hope power use is around 65W for the chip as its tdp. GOnna put Ubuntu on it, and then my 1200 at stock too will run the ispy server and WCG also 24/7 but with W10 pro. My mum's PC with 200GE also running WCG 24/7 unless she's using it. And I will likely leave my 2700X on 24/7 too to crunch numbers but if our power bill is up a lot i might not leave the 2700x 24/7.


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2019)

Based on calcs you can find out how much it'll cost to run, I'd consider a power meter plug to find out what you're pulling from the wall at least that way there are no surprises


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 4, 2019)

phill said:


> Based on calcs you can find out how much it'll cost to run, I'd consider a power meter plug to find out what you're pulling from the wall at least that way there are no surprises


Yeah i have a meter, I will plug the entire setup into it. My rent is probably going to go up if it's noticeable haha. On that front, the new 7nm Ryzen CPUs will be very interesting for this. I wonder if we can get 2700X performance for 35-45W~ ? 3700E 35W 8/16  I will definitely reevaluate my "farm" when 3000 series come out. :3 Super excited.


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2019)

I liked to live in hope that the 3000 series are going to be everything we want, high clock speeds, high core counts, cheap and of course a real arse kicker for Intel...  Time will tell  

I'm hoping to get some X370/X470 boards at some point myself.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 4, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Bought a 1700 to run WCG 24/7  it will be stock so i hope power use is around 65W for the chip as its tdp.


With an Intel chip, TDP is roughly equal to total power used. (I have a 35 watt 3220T that pulls 43 watts at the wall)  Not so with AMD.  My 1700, with one stick of RAM, a SSD and a gold rated PSU pulls 130 watts from the wall stock.  It does run very cool and you can barely tell that the system is running by the heat coming out of the back of the system. I've never put my 1700X on the wattmeter.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 4, 2019)

Okay... well... I won't be using Linux for the 1700 rig, because my blood pressure can't take it (ಥ ͜ʖಥ)

I tried it before and I really, I just... yeah. I don't want to have to write a program's worth of code just to see my CPU temps. Kthx.

GUI's are a thing. Why can't Linux just have a button that does something? 

Sorry if i offended Linux guru's but i am literally the biggest Linux Newb ever. I'll have to pick a W10 pro key up. Mreh,.


----------



## phill (Mar 4, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Okay... well... I won't be using Linux for the 1700 rig, because my blood pressure can't take it (ಥ ͜ʖಥ)
> 
> I tried it before and I really, I just... yeah. I don't want to have to write a program's worth of code just to see my CPU temps. Kthx.
> 
> ...



Having had no previous Linux experience whatsoever, I have managed to get to grips with the basics in Linux and I must say, it's not as bad as you think   I can put together some code you can literally copy and paste and it'll work without any issues (he says!! )


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 4, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Okay... well... I won't be using Linux for the 1700 rig, because my blood pressure can't take it (ಥ ͜ʖಥ)
> 
> I tried it before and I really, I just... yeah. I don't want to have to write a program's worth of code just to see my CPU temps. Kthx.
> 
> ...


I've heard that Ubuntu is like Apple's interface.  I use Mint KDE because of it's simplicity and Mint is designed for those who are used to the Windows environment.  The learning curve is quite steep when you start, but one you understand some simple basics, like the software manager, things star to make sense.  No problem though using the OS that you're most comfortable with.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 4, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I tried it before and I really, I just... yeah. I don't want to have to write a program's worth of code just to see my CPU temps. Kthx.


To install if not already (it should already be installed with Ubuntu I think.)

```
sudo apt install lm-sensors
sudo sensors-detect
# Use the defaults for everything so basically:
# keep pressing enter until you get to the end and see: "Do you want to add these lines automatically to /etc/modules?" only then, type "yes" and hit enter.
sudo /etc/init.d/kmod start
```
...and you're done. You will never need to run it again. In fact, basic temperatures might already be available. Doing this detects the other sensors, like the ones on your motherboard and GPU.

If you want to see it:

```
sensors
```
If you want to see it every couple of seconds, then:

```
watch sensors
```
There are plugins to visualize this data, just using sensors looks something like this on my machine:

```
$ sensors
asus-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
cpu_fan:        0 RPM

coretemp-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
Package id 0:  +32.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)
Core 0:        +30.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)
Core 1:        +28.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)
Core 2:        +29.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)
Core 3:        +29.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)
Core 4:        +30.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)
Core 5:        +33.0°C  (high = +81.0°C, crit = +91.0°C)

amdgpu-pci-0300
Adapter: PCI adapter
vddgfx:       +1.11 V  
fan1:         747 RPM  (min =  400 RPM, max = 4900 RPM)
temp1:        +58.0°C  (crit = +91.0°C, hyst = -273.1°C)
power1:       28.00 W  (cap = 220.00 W)

nct6776-isa-0290
Adapter: ISA adapter
Vcore:          +0.93 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.74 V)
in1:            +1.01 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
AVCC:           +3.30 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)
+3.3V:          +3.28 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)
in4:            +1.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
in5:            +2.04 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
in6:            +0.90 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)  ALARM
3VSB:           +3.42 V  (min =  +2.98 V, max =  +3.63 V)
Vbat:           +3.34 V  (min =  +2.70 V, max =  +3.63 V)
fan1:          1618 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)
fan2:          1437 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)
fan3:             0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)
fan4:             0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)
fan5:             0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)
SYSTIN:         +29.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor
CPUTIN:         +40.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermal diode
AUXTIN:         +31.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
PECI Agent 0:   +31.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)
                         (crit = +90.0°C)
PCH_CHIP_TEMP:   +0.0°C  
PCH_CPU_TEMP:    +0.0°C  
PCH_MCH_TEMP:    +0.0°C  
intrusion0:    ALARM
intrusion1:    ALARM
beep_enable:   disabled
```


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 5, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> To install if not already (it should already be installed with Ubuntu I think.)
> 
> ```
> sudo apt install lm-sensors
> ...


I typed in sensors but it didn't show my CPU temp :s... i have windows 10 Pro on it now. Is it worth trying linux again (I mean is the performance in WCG actually significantly better than on windows 10 pro with a 1700)? thx


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 5, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I typed in sensors but it didn't show my CPU temp :s... i have windows 10 Pro on it now. Is it worth trying linux again (I mean is the performance in WCG actually significantly better than on windows 10 pro with a 1700)? thx


People have compared the two in the past and the general consensus is that crunching in Linux tends to be a bit faster than Windows.

Just remember, if you're not sure how to do something, there are people here willing to help.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 5, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> People have compared the two in the past and the general consensus is that crunching in Linux tends to be a bit faster than Windows.
> 
> Just remember, if you're not sure how to do something, there are people here willing to help.


Thanks  Btw i get emotional very quickly and i give up even quicker. So.. okay.. is it possible to dual boot Linux and W10 so i don't have to wipe the w10 installation. Can you help me set it up so basically I have Ubuntu installed and a way to check CPU temps (I would really like a GUI or something) and then install WCG, i will just leave it alone after that. I think I will buy a cheap SSD and put Ubuntu on that?

Or can i shrink the volume of my W10 installation, then create a second partition with Ubuntu so both OS are on the same drive (oh god it got complex really quickly) Or does Ubuntu work OK on mechanical HDD? Thanks 

But if single-digit % I may just leave it at W10 for now. I mean i'm actually in-between changing medications and my mood is all over the place more so than usual :'X


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 5, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Thanks  Btw i get emotional very quickly and i give up even quicker. So.. okay.. is it possible to dual boot Linux and W10 so i don't have to wipe the w10 installation. Can you help me set it up so basically I have Ubuntu installed and a way to check CPU temps (I would really like a GUI or something) and then install WCG, i will just leave it alone after that. I think I will buy a cheap SSD and put Ubuntu on that?
> 
> Or can i shrink the volume of my W10 installation, then create a second partition with Ubuntu so both OS are on the same drive (oh god it got complex really quickly) Or does Ubuntu work OK on mechanical HDD? Thanks
> 
> But if single-digit % I may just leave it at W10 for now. I mean i'm actually in-between changing medications and my mood is all over the place more so than usual :'X


You can install Ubuntu next to Windows 10, the installer will do this for you automatically. I know at least two co-workers where they did this and it works fine. I'm not sure how much faster it is, but I'm reluctant to think it'll be at least 10%, but I could be wrong.


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2019)

There's a few programs in Linux that will show you the temps, I use PSensor at the moment on my rigs, there was another one but for the life of me I can't remember what it's called...

As Aquinus says, there's loads of people here that will help and there's always Google as I found most of the things I needed with that   Give things a try yourself and you'll surprise yourself how easy it is   I mean heck, if I can do it...  Anyone can!! 

I forgot to ask as well @ArbitraryAffection, what is your World Grid name??  I'll be sure to keep an eye out for it when you hit some milestones


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

@phill beat me to it. That's the only bad part of using the TPU mobile app, don't see a reply until it's too late

I use Psensor to monitor temps in Ubuntu and Mint Linux installs. It's Gui-based and can be installed on Ubuntu through it's built-in software app, just open the software app and type Psensor in the search box. If you need more assistance, just ask. Good luck!


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 5, 2019)

phill said:


> There's a few programs in Linux that will show you the temps, I use PSensor at the moment on my rigs, there was another one but for the life of me I can't remember what it's called...
> 
> As Aquinus says, there's loads of people here that will help and there's always Google as I found most of the things I needed with that   Give things a try yourself and you'll surprise yourself how easy it is   I mean heck, if I can do it...  Anyone can!!
> 
> I forgot to ask as well @ArbitraryAffection, what is your World Grid name??  I'll be sure to keep an eye out for it when you hit some milestones


It was " AmioriK. " (as my steam and discord name) buti changed it to ArbitraryAffection this morning. But I don't see either names in the TPU team on the site D: ? Maybe it needs to update~

Anyway thanks so much guys but I think for now i will rely on w10 since i have the license for it. You are not going to believe this but I kinda just got another 1700 (rip wallet) since they are so cheap on Amazon atm (£150). When that comes next week I will replace the 1200 with the 1700 and put the CCTV server on my old A6-9500 or Athlon 5350, then have two systems each with a 1700 running WCG 24/7. XD So I hope to make a good contribution^^)

My ultimate goal for this year is to have: 3700X, 2700X, 2x (or 3x, if my friend sells me his old one) 1700 's all running 24/7. The 3700X will be overnight and sometimes in the day unless im gaming on it or renderering. :3 I talked to my mother about the rent and we're gonna see how this month ends up being power use wise but i can cover it i think~.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 5, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I typed in sensors but it didn't show my CPU temp :s... i have windows 10 Pro on it now. Is it worth trying linux again (I mean is the performance in WCG actually* significantly* better than on windows 10 pro with a 1700)? thx


Give it a go. Download Ubuntu 18.04 LTS ISO on a stick and install next to your WIN 10. Easy, even I mangaged. And yes it is significantly faster then Window on OpenZika. The others not so much. PSensor and do that @Aquinus wrote further up. There are several Linux people on the team so just ask if problems. What are your WCG name? Edit: you beat me to the last thing.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 5, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Give it a go. Download Ubuntu 18.04 LTS ISO on a stick and install next to your WIN 10. Easy, even I mangaged. And yes it is significantly faster then Window on OpenZika. The others not so much. PSensor and do that @Aquinus wrote further up. There are several Linux people on the team so just ask if problems. What are your WCG name? Edit: you beat me to the last thing.


Okay i guess. :x i will install that ubuntu ( i have the iso on a usb already) when i get back later today. Can you tell me how to monitor CPU usage also please? then all i do is download the wcg client then run it and that's that? thanks


----------



## T-Bob (Mar 5, 2019)

Psensor will monitor the CPU usage


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 5, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Okay i guess. :x i will install that ubuntu ( i have the iso on a usb already) when i get back later today. Can you tell me how to monitor CPU usage also please? then all i do is download the wcg client then run it and that's that? thanks


You can use System Monitor which is part of Ubuntu on a fresh install. htop is a good command line option.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 5, 2019)

Aquinus said:


> You can use System Monitor which is part of Ubuntu on a fresh install. htop is a good command line option.


Ok im ready to install everything now  going to put it on both 1700 rigs (one has a 1200 till next week when the other 1700 arrives tho)



Spoiler: So far So Good!










Nyaaa~!

Okay that was fairly easy. Will you guys help me if i have any issues  thanks. I will set up the second system now :3


----------



## phill (Mar 5, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> It was " AmioriK. " (as my steam and discord name) buti changed it to ArbitraryAffection this morning. But I don't see either names in the TPU team on the site D: ? Maybe it needs to update~
> 
> Anyway thanks so much guys but I think for now i will rely on w10 since i have the license for it. You are not going to believe this but I kinda just got another 1700 (rip wallet) since they are so cheap on Amazon atm (£150). When that comes next week I will replace the 1200 with the 1700 and put the CCTV server on my old A6-9500 or Athlon 5350, then have two systems each with a 1700 running WCG 24/7. XD So I hope to make a good contribution^^)
> 
> My ultimate goal for this year is to have: 3700X, 2700X, 2x (or 3x, if my friend sells me his old one) 1700 's all running 24/7. The 3700X will be overnight and sometimes in the day unless im gaming on it or renderering. :3 I talked to my mother about the rent and we're gonna see how this month ends up being power use wise but i can cover it i think~.



Right my good man, you're right there    So I've checked our list and I can't see you on it..  I'd like you to do a few things for me with Boinc so we can see what team your attached to just to make sure 

So I hope this works!! lol  If you click on View and at the bottom it'll show advanced...

*

*

It'll spring into something like this...





Now as you can see under the Team, it's got TechPowerUp!, could you just show us that yours is showing the same thing for us please?   This view is a little nicer as I saw in the screen shot you posted (one with the spoiler) it was only using a single core.....?   So I was wondering if it had just started downloading the work units or it was possibly something else...  If you click on the tasks tab at the top...





It'll show it like so   I'm unsure if there's a way to add into a team when you use Boinc, I think that might have to be done in the World Grid Computing page...  (I'll have a play around or Google if it comes to it and come back to you )


----------

